# 15ª Assembleia Geral do Consórcio ALADIN



## Knyght (22 Dez 2010 às 06:30)

> 2010-12-14 (IM)
> 
> Decorre hoje e amanhã, dias 14 e 15 de Dezembro, em Praga, República Checa, a 15ª Assembleia Geral do consórcio ALADIN, consórcio criado com vista ao desenvolvimento de modelos atmosféricos de área limitada e grande resolução.
> 
> ...









Coloco aqui está informação pois creio relevante, dos modelos diferente mas com disponibilidade completamente diferente estão hoje ao dispor de todos nós.

Actualmente um dos meus modelos de eleição, o Hirlam visto estar disponível para a RAM e num prazo 72h cumpre a função que infelizmente não está disponível no nosso IM, previsões gerais fiáveis.

Numa estratégia que eu admiro do Reino Unido em que tem os modelos de 40km UKMO previsões de 144h, 12km NAE efectuam a previsão de 48h, o de Mesoescala UK 4km de 36h até as 0h
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/science/creating/daysahead/nwp/um_config.html

http://research.metoffice.gov.uk/research/nwp/numerical/operational/

Neste momento as minhas maiores considerações são para usar o ECMWF para 144h, Hirlam 9km 48h conjugando às 24h com as saídas do NAE 12km e WRF 9km e satélite pois estes dois últimos tem 4 actualizações diárias e valores mais curtos de 3h e até hora a hora. Contudo muito Ontime é mais fiável no Hirlam que nos restantes 

Grande Modelo, quem me dera vir a ter acesso ao Harmonie


----------

